# Let's see those BABY PICS



## marreyes38 (Mar 17, 2008)

Im just wondering how all you wonderful ladies n gentlemen looked when you were young...


LETS SEE THOSE BABY PICS!!!  






I'll edit this later with my pic (as soon as i can figure out how to add pics on this thing...lol)


----------



## TonyaB (Mar 18, 2008)

I guess I'll be the first to post..
toddler pictures?












Afro baby:


----------



## dreamerbabiiee* (Mar 18, 2008)

oh wow. aha okay here's me! 










and here's something i made with pictures of me throughout the years. you can see the ones when i was a baby. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








oh wow, actually 2 are when im older, the rest i was a baby. 


ENJOY!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 18, 2008)

Im on the left in both pics


----------



## Willa (Mar 18, 2008)

I love that picture





Look at the glasses


----------



## marreyes38 (Mar 18, 2008)

OMG ya'll r so cute...can someone show me how to upload pics onto this thing cause idk how 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 n its super difficult, it wont let me do it...


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 18, 2008)

You are all adorable!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marreyes38* 

 
_OMG ya'll r so cute...can someone show me how to upload pics onto this thing cause idk how 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 n its super difficult, it wont let me do it...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

First you need to host  your pictures on a photo hosting site.  I like photobucket...it's easy and it's FREE.  You are going to upload your photos there.  Then photobucket will generate a URL address for that picture.

Then you are going to come to specktra, edit your post or add a new one.  Click on the little yellow button with the mountain and moon.  You then will need to copy and paste the URL code for each picture that photobucket generated for you into that little window.

Once that is done, you can submit your reply and you will be good to go!


----------



## marreyes38 (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Obreathemykiss* 

 
_First you need to host your pictures on a photo hosting site. I like photobucket...it's easy and it's FREE. You are going to upload your photos there. Then photobucket will generate a URL address for that picture.

Then you are going to come to specktra, edit your post or add a new one. Click on the little yellow button with the mountain and moon. You then will need to copy and paste the URL code for each picture that photobucket generated for you into that little window.

Once that is done, you can submit your reply and you will be good to go!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

THANX SO MUCH!!!...I tried going through the browse feature which should let you load pics from your comp but it wouldnt let me...ill upload my baby pic to my photobucket tonight...THANX AGAIN!!!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Mar 19, 2008)

lol here's me, (i had a little fro going on lol)
















I'm the one with stripy peach cardigan with the yellow ball


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 21, 2008)

omg you are all so cute !!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 23, 2008)

I have so many but they are all on a disk somewhere.
This is the only one I have ATM:






In my East Indian Garb.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_I have so many but they are all on a disk somewhere.
This is the only one I have ATM:






In my East Indian Garb._

 
OMG!!  Sooooo cute!


----------



## aziajs (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## vivaXglamlove (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_OMG!!  Sooooo cute!_

 
Hehe thank you, so were you! Coochie coochie cooo


----------



## Hilly (Mar 26, 2008)

I think this was in the Sears portrait studio lol. How old skool. Circa 1986? Maybe 1985?

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/inde...ageID=29919561


----------



## kitten (Mar 26, 2008)

this was me at around 2 years.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Sep 28, 2008)

oh so precious ;p





i think i was 3 there?


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 29, 2008)

I took this picture a couple of years ago, it still hangs in my bedroom at my parents house.

Me, circa 1988 with my Cabbage Patch baby:


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Sep 29, 2008)

2 years old and 5 years old











And my daughter who looks nothing like me, if i didnt give birth to her i wouldnt even know she was related to me


----------



## melozburngr (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## Cinci (Sep 29, 2008)

....................


----------



## Odette (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's me age 6 or 7, this is my old passport photo. I think I puked up all over this dress later on in the day. They had bribed me with burgers and pop so I would let them braid my hair.

Attachment 6847


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 29, 2008)

This is me on my second birthday


----------



## xbrookecorex (Sep 29, 2008)

First Halloween (6 months old):




First Christmas:




A bit older:


----------



## persephonewillo (Sep 30, 2008)

not quite a baby pic, but the only picture i have on the computer of me as a little kid.  i'm the one in the blue bathing suit.  my brother is on the left and two of my cousins on the right.


----------



## BarrelOfDonkeys (Sep 30, 2008)

Kinda blurry, but anyways, this is me at around a year and a half:


----------



## Rennah (Nov 8, 2008)

hehe... you're all so cute!

Here's baby me...


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 8, 2008)

Sorry about the quality, I don't have a scanner so took pics with my phone of these mths ago!

Here I am! 






 Look at my big feet! I evened out though ..I'm 5ft8 and a size 8 (10 US)


----------



## jennifer. (Nov 9, 2008)

even though this thread is old, i'll post one anyway.  

i look nothing like this anymore, btw.  taken in the 70s 'cause i was kinda not cute in the 80s.  haha


----------



## NatalieMT (Nov 30, 2008)

Here's me then and now!


----------

